# Hello everybody



## StevePeel

Hi all, I'm Steve, I've been making a living from roasting coffee for the last five years, just in transition to a new roasting project right now. espresso-wise I'm into levers; my first machine was a Gaggia Achille, then onto a La Peppina and latterly a 3 group Rancillio lever which got the occasional commercial outing on a market stall or pop-up.

Looking forward to being able to look at the pictures now I'm signed up.

Mañana Iguana


----------



## Daren

Hi Steve

Welcome! Where are you based? Are we likely to have tried your beans?


----------



## Drewster

Hi Steve and welcome!


----------



## StevePeel

Cheers, you might have tasted some coffee I've had my hands on, I'm just working my notice at Monmouth Coffee before I start for a new employer (I'm not sure I'm at liberty to talk about them publicly right now - I'll check). I'm sad to be leaving the best employers I've ever had but I'm absolutely clammering to get stuck in to the new work. I'll be heading the project so I'm looking forward to going my own way with the coffee.


----------



## Daren

Good luck Steve. I'm sure your expertise will be welcomed on here


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Steve!


----------



## StevePeel

Cheers Glenn, we've met once or twice at some ukbc things and a tasting do.

Btw, if there's any cycling activity here I'll be up for that too. Coffee and cigarettes used to be a match made on heaven, but coffee and cycling seems a much better pairing.


----------



## hotmetal

Welcome from me too. Not sure how much cycling 'activity' there is on here but Glenn did do the 100 miler charity ride recently and there are one or two of us on here that know the difference between a panarello and a Pinarello!


----------



## StevePeel

^haha, like it. It's been some time since I've been actively involved in a coffee forum. It's reinvigorated my enthusiasm for tinkering somewhat. I just ordered a rebuild kit for my Peppina. I'll post some pics when it's done.

Steve


----------



## Phil104

Welcome Steve and yes there is cycling interest although not yet extended to a CFUK club or even a CFUK ride.


----------



## StevePeel

Maybe we can do something about that - the place I'll be working at in Wellingborough is more or less next door to my local bike shop from where we have a group ride on a Saturday morning. A roastery open morning combined with a ride out sounds like a pretty enticing prospect.


----------



## Phil104

StevePeel said:


> Maybe we can do something about that - the place I'll be working at in Wellingborough is more or less next door to my local bike shop from where we have a group ride on a Saturday morning. A roastery open morning combined with a ride out sounds like a pretty enticing prospect.


Wellingborough is a bit far for me (although it would be an enticing prospect) but there will be others on the forum who are closer. In the meantime - cycling related espresso cups (although rather more expensive than those sold at Look Mum No Hands):

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/103210204/tour-de-france-espresso-cups-wsaucers?ref=sr_gallery_14&ga_search_query=espresso+cup&ga_ship_to=GB&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Phil104

...But not as expensive as Rapha's:

http://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/espresso-cup-%26-saucer-set/product/CUP01


----------



## StevePeel

Shit the bed! I love a bit of Rapha. I've got their waterproof jacket as it's supposedly the best available - I'm not sure the same can be said for their cups, as tasteful as they are.


----------



## sjenner

Hey Steve, isn't Bella Barista in Wellingborough?

You know... Putting two and two together and making 17... or something.


----------



## Mrboots2u

sjenner said:


> Hey Steve, isn't Bella Barista in Wellingborough?
> 
> You know... Putting two and two together and making 17... or something.


And we have our first winner

.....


----------



## DavidBondy

Hi Steve and welcome!

David


----------



## Phil104

StevePeel said:


> Shit the bed! I love a bit of Rapha. I've got their waterproof jacket as it's supposedly the best available - I'm not sure the same can be said for their cups, as tasteful as they are.


 And the Rapha cups with the logo are £40 a pair and the same or very similar notNeutral cups from Coffee Hit without the Rapha branding are £16 for the pair. (And so...will it be Velo Club Bella Barista?)


----------



## Daren

The Rapha cups are made by NotNeutral - the same as those sold in Coffee Hit.

It's a lot of extra dough for a logo


----------



## Daren

I could sell you this £999


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is the saucer extra?


----------



## hotmetal

and how much for one with the correct spelling?!

Not sure I'd pay more than a couple of quid for a logo on anything. As a designer I'm probably a bit inured to it all and am more likely to buy something without a logo regardless of price. Those Rapha cups do look rather nice though I will say.


----------



## jeebsy

hotmetal said:


> and how much for one with the correct spelling?!


Those are the US Open editions for Nadal (if he was playing)


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> and how much for one with the correct spelling?!


I'm sure their trade marking lawyers are already working out how to prosecute me.... I'm not risking the proper spelling


----------



## hotmetal

jeebsy said:


> Those are the US Open editions for Nadal (if he was playing)


A cup Tim Henman could win?


----------



## hotmetal

Daren said:


> I'm sure their trade marking lawyers are already working out how to prosecute me.... I'm not risking the proper spelling


#raffle


----------



## Phil104

hotmetal said:


> A cup Tim Henman could win?


 No, not even that one...


----------



## Phil104

The Look Mum No Hands espresso cups... the ones with their logo are £10 each or £18 a pair and the ones that include the Word Championships branding are £15 each or £25 a pair. I was bought one of the latter by a thoughtful daughter. They're Tazza Rapida and are splendid. http://shop.lookmumnohands.com/collections/coffee-home-accessories


----------



## StevePeel

^ I've got one of the mugs with the arc en ciel band. Coffee of champions.


----------



## Daren

I've got a set of these espresso cups from here. Very nice


----------



## Phil104

Oh, I do like those - and having looked on the site can immediately think of a few that I could get the 'poseur' version for.

There is also a range on coffee and cols

http://www.coffeeandcols.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

I think this deserves a thread of its own though - but it's all in celebration of Steve joining the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> Oh, I do like those - and having looked on the site can immediately think of a few that I could get the 'poseur' version for.
> 
> There is also a range on coffee and cols
> 
> http://www.coffeeandcols.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> I think this deserves a thread of its own though - but it's all in celebration of Steve joining the forum.


the graphics in those cups are great

I wish they were a different shape like ancap or inker I'd by the lot then


----------



## Daren

+1 on Bootsys comments - love the graphics but not the shape. It's a shame all the graphics on the espresso cups are not available on the cappa cups otherwise I'd have given them a go.


----------



## Artur

Interesting -neither graphics nor shape persuade me towards these - have you thought about plain cup to enjoy own coffee. ..


----------



## Daren

Artur said:


> Interesting -neither graphics nor shape persuade me towards these - have you thought about plain cup to enjoy own coffee. ..


You're not a cycle fan then Artur?

(and I have far too many plain cups.... my wife keeps reminding me)


----------



## Phil104

Artur said:


> Interesting -neither graphics nor shape persuade me towards these - have you thought about plain cup to enjoy own coffee. ..


 And that's fine Artur. As it happens, The Look Mum No Hands and Rapha cups are classic espresso cups with graphics (and a price bump) but as Daren implies, you wouldn't be interested in them at all unless you were interested in the cultural phenomenon that marries cycling and coffee... or were an obsessive collector of espresso cups.


----------



## StevePeel

I'm riding in the morning with the shop lot, I've put on 5kg and barely ridden over the summer since breaking my collar bone in a crash in my club 25mile TT. I'm going to ride my fixed-wheel - gives me an excuse if I get dropped and impresses the easily impressed if I win any hill sprints. Not holding too much hope for that though.

On the up side I've got a whole heap of trial roasts to get stuck into this weekend - I need all the help I can get.

Here's my early 90s lo-pro TT bike. She's a beaut (except the saddle angle, I've put that right. Sorry. )


----------

